# Mod Nuwai rebel



## sfca (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi,

Would like have a Nuwai rebel/Brite strike blue dot modded.

Here's a messerforum review (google translation) of the Walther version of the light, including pictures of the lamp.

I'd like it to be _brighter_.
And for the scratch-prone _lens _to be replaced.
Where the clip is the threads are drilled through _sealed_.
- Also, is there a way to tell the grade of aluminum used?

I like the body, 3 prongs, etc. I'd be down with a custom light that had those features too, depending on the cost.

Part II is:
Can you make this interface possible?

*Press *for *momentary-high*
*Click *on for *constant-on high*

_*Click-off and click-on*_ immediately for *constant-on low
* - Any delay between click off and on will result in high output. 

When in constant-on low or high, _press _for *momentary-strobe*
- When in low mode, _activation and release_ of momentary-strobe will result in *constant-high* being applied
In other words, after application of *momentary-strobe* output will always be the highest

Thanks.


----------



## sfca (Sep 2, 2009)

Bumpity bump.

Would really like to have this light modded!


----------

